# Womit Holz imprägnieren



## Dodi (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hätte mal eine Frage, die eigentlich nicht hier ins Forum gehört, jedoch sind bestimmt viele davon betroffen.

Womit imprägniert Ihr Holz?
Im speziellen Fall geht es um unsere Sitzbank, die aus massiven skand. Lärchenholz besteht. - Alles, was wir bisher benutzt haben, hat nicht überzeugt! Haben schon Xyladecor, Bondex, Mittel auf Bienenwachsbasis, Mineralischen Ölen etc. aufgetragen. Die Bank sah spätestens im Frühjahr, wenn nicht schon viiieel eher, wieder unansehnlich und wie ausgetrocknet aus. Sogar, wenn wir die Bank über den Winter abgedeckt haben, hatte sie unansehnliche Stellen.

Hatte gerade mal Tante Google bemüht und folgenden Link über Nanotech-Versiegelung gefunden: 



Auf mich hat es vom Lesen her einen guten Eindruck gemacht.

Was haltet Ihr davon? Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Mittel, ist es empfehlenswert?


----------



## Heiko H. (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Womit Holz imprägnieren*

Hallo,

ich habe eigentlich gute Erfahrungen mit Produkten der Firma Osmo gemacht.
Die Produkte sind nicht ganz billig, aber wenn ich mir so mein Terrassenabdach und Gartenhaus anschaue, muss ich sagen das es sehr gut hält und ausschaut.

Schau mal hier:

http://www.osmo.de/de/produkte/color/holz_im_aussenbereich/index.php

dort wirst du bestimmt fündig.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## karsten. (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Womit Holz imprägnieren*



			
				Heiko H. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe eigentlich gute Erfahrungen mit Produkten der Firma Osmo gemacht.
> Die Produkte sind nicht ganz billig, aber wenn ich mir so mein Terrassenabdach und Gartenhaus anschaue, muss ich sagen das es sehr gut hält und ausschaut.
> ...



Dito  

und da am besten nur die Öle

verwende ich auch                  (für Kunden)  

bei mir im Garten in Teichnähe nur Leinöl pur !

sonst 

- defekter Link entfernt -

und Leinölfirnis von Kreidezeit


@Dodi ,

 du bist doch alt genug  um Dich noch an die Prozesse um XYLADECOR zu erinnern !   

mein Umfeld darf (in gleichem Maße wie ich)
in Ehren altern ........... 

schönes Rest WE


----------



## Roland (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Womit Holz imprägnieren*

Hallo Dodi,

ich habe vor 1 Monat ein grosses Schild(2,50x0,50cm) aus Eiche mit Bootslack gestrichen. Da es aussen über dem Geschäft immer der Witterung ausgesetzt ist, hat der Schreiner dies empfohlen! Sieht eigentlich geil aus und soll garantiert nicht blättern.


----------



## Dodi (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Womit Holz imprägnieren*

Hallo zusammen!

@ Heiko:
Danke für den Tipp! - Gleich mal die Seite durchstöbern. 

@ Karsten:
Auch Dir danke! 
Öhm, dieses Xyla.., das hatte ich noch von früher in Erinnerung - mir viel kein anderer Name ein  - verwendet haben wir das Zeugs nicht.
Müssen die Öle jedes Jahr neu aufgetragen werden oder sogar mehrmals im Jahr? Die Sitzbank ist jeglicher Witterung ausgesetzt.

@ Roland:
Danke  !
Das mit dem Bootslack hatten wir auch schon in die Überlegungen mit einbezogen - hatten nur Bedenken, dass das Holz dann nicht mehr atmen kann.

@ all:
Noch keiner was von der Nano-Tech-Versiegelung gehört oder ausprobiert?


----------



## Haitu (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Womit Holz imprägnieren*

Hi,



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> @ all:
> Noch keiner was von der Nano-Tech-Versiegelung gehört oder ausprobiert?



Doch, habe ich schon von gehört und auch schon angewandt (Lotuseffekt).
Allerdings als Fassadenfarbe, nach 2 Jahren noch strahlend weiß.
Schweineteuer!


----------



## Thorsten (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Womit Holz imprägnieren*

Moin Dodi,

habt Ihr den Baumarkt "Hornbach" bei euch in der Nähe?
Gibts den überhaupt da oben 

Wenn ja, hole dir mal die "Hornbachfarbe/Lasur" (ist eine eigene Herstellung) die kann ich sehr empfehlen!

Wir haben vor knapp 3 Jahren unser Holzhaus damit gestrichen und es sieht bis heute super aus.


----------



## Dodi (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Womit Holz imprägnieren*

Hallo!

@ Otto:
Danke für Deine Mitteilung!

@ Thorsten:
Auch Dir danke - Hornbach gibt es bei uns leider nicht, die nächsten Märkte sind bestimmt 100 km entfernt in Niedersachsen u. Schleswig-Holstein. 
Sonst müsste ich das Zeugs evtl. in NRW kaufen, wenn ich bei Euch bin.


----------



## Haitu (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Womit Holz imprägnieren*

Hi,

das Problem bei Anstrichen von Sitzmöbel im Außenbereich ist die Sonneneinwirkung und die mechanische Belastung durch das darauf sitzen.
Bei der Benutzung ensteht immer ein Schmirgeleffekt, alleine schon durch die Kleidung, wenn dann noch Staub oder sogar sandiges dazwischen ist, ist der Anstrich perdue.
Wenn ich eine Bank aus skand. Lärchenholz hätte, dann würde ich sie fein schleifen runter bis auf 200er Körnung und roh lassen. Durch das Benutzen gibt es dann mit der Zeit eine schöne mamorierte Patina.
Die andere Alternative wäre dann wirklich ein abriebfester Lacküberzug, wäre aber schade um das schöne Holz.


----------



## Steingarnele (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Womit Holz imprägnieren*

Hallo Dodi,

ich verwende das Wetterschutz Holzgel von Baufix. Hält bestens, sieht gut aus, (__ palisander) ist auch nicht zu teuer.

http://www.baufix-holz-bautentechnik.de/news.htm


----------



## Dodi (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Womit Holz imprägnieren*

Hallo!

@ Otto:
 für Deine Erläuterungen.

@ Matze:
Ebenfalls  für Deinen Tipp!

...wozu doch so ein Teichforum gut ist!


----------



## Olli.P (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Womit Holz imprägnieren*

Hi Dodi,

ich habe vor ein paar Wochen die Holzteile unserer Gußeisernen Bank auch ein wenig auf vordermann gebracht. Ich hbae diesmal Bangkirai-öl genommen

Und bislang perlt jedenfalls das Wasser vom Bewässern der Sträucher immer schön ab

Mal sehen wie es aussieht wenn's dann die Tage Regnen soll....

Hier mal ein Bild von der Bank....


----------



## Dodi (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Womit Holz imprägnieren*

Hallo Olaf!

Ich danke auch Dir! Berichte mal über den Zustand der Bank im Laufe des Sommers.

Unser Steg am Teich muss neu gemacht werden, dafür haben wir Bangkirai-Holz gekauft und das werde ich dann auch ölen.


----------



## koilander (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Womit Holz imprägnieren*

moin Dodi

Die sache mit Hornbach kannmann ja im Sommer begutachten. 

Aber Steg, Teich und Öl ob das gut ist :


----------



## Dodi (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Womit Holz imprägnieren*

Moin Udo!

Soll ich das Bangkirai so belassen und grau werden lassen?
So einen "ollen grauen Steg" hab ich ja jetzt...


----------



## koilander (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Womit Holz imprägnieren*

das ist kein kei oller grauer Steg, das ist Natur.


----------



## Olli.P (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Womit Holz imprägnieren*

Hi Dodi,



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Olaf!
> 
> Ich danke auch Dir! Berichte mal über den Zustand der Bank im Laufe des Sommers.
> 
> Unser Steg am Teich muss neu gemacht werden, dafür haben wir Bangkirai-Holz gekauft und das werde ich dann auch ölen.


Jo, ich werde berichten.............

Und dann hab ich hier noch zwei Bilder vom Zaun zum Nachbarn, eines vom anfang des Jahres da war der Zaun ca. 6 Jahre Alt und nur beim erstellen einmal mit Bangkirai-Öl behandelt....

Das Bild:
 

Das ist übrigens die Schlagregen bzw. Wetterseite!!!!

Und so sieht der Zaun jetzt aus, nachdem wir ihn nochmal mit O..o Bangkirai-Öl behandelt haben..................

 

Und das gute ist, bei so einem Offenporigen Öl, es entfällt jegliches vorheriges schleifen................

Du wirst auch hiervon im laufe des Jahres noch einige Bilder sehen.....


----------



## Olli.P (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Womit Holz imprägnieren*

Hi Dodi,


so sieht die Bank heute Abend nach den letzten Tagen Dauerregen aus.......


   Das Wasser perlt schön ab................... 

Aber auch die Lampen, die mit Xy.....or behandelt sind, trotzen noch jeglicher Feuchtigkeit und die stehen schon ein wenig länger......

 

Was mich am meisten wundert ist, dass das Sperrholz der Lampendächer sich noch nicht verabschiedet..............

Wolln mal hoffen das das noch ein paar Jahre so bleibt..............


----------



## Dodi (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Womit Holz imprägnieren*

Hi Olaf!

Ich danke Dir dafür, dass Du auch noch im Regen Fotos für mich gemacht hast. 

Das Wasser perlt ja noch richtig gut von der Bank ab! 

Aber: mal sehen, wie es zum Saisonende und dann im Frühjahr aussieht!


----------

